# CTS Rods



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Does anyone have any real world experience with the CTS rods, specifically the Vapor Trail the S7 and the S8 surf?I know the rod specs,I am wondering how they cast and fish.Thanks


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

I have several S8 that I have used for 2 months now. The two models I have allow me to cast to the best of my abilities. I haven't caught any significant sized fish on any of them so far but they both seem to be slightly fast tapered with strong butts. I have faith that I'll be able to handle any of the Trevallies and Bonefish that come across my lines.

I put away my Ballistics since I have the S8's. CTS much better casters in my opinion.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Thanks for the response,I am looking at the 13'6" S8 in the 5 to 8 oz. range.Are you using spinning or conventional?


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

CTS rods are finding a foot hold among the drum crowd. I picked up a 1305 and a 1306 and love them. The load great and I am throwing further with less effort. My Fusion mags and 1509's will be getting used a lot less.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

I have the S8 1365 (10-14 oz) ........it's unbelievably light for a heaver.......easy to load......can generate terrific tip speed to accommodate distance. Also have the S7 1306 (10-14 oz)......heaver.....will withhold comment on this one until get more usage. Some die hard OBX drum fisherman may be overlooking the 1365 in favor of the 1306........I think this is a mistake.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumrun said:


> CTS rods are finding a foot hold among the drum crowd. I picked up a 1305 and a 1306 and love them. The load great and I am throwing further with less effort. My Fusion mags and 1509's will be getting used a lot less.


 You get the new 60-40 split or the original 70-30 on the 1306???



dsurf said:


> I have the S8 1365 (10-14 oz) ........it's unbelievably light for a heaver.......easy to load......can generate terrific tip speed to accommodate distance. Also have the S7 1306 (10-14 oz)......heaver.....will withhold comment on this one until get more usage. Some die hard OBX drum fisherman may be overlooking the 1365 in favor of the 1306........I think this is a mistake.


 I have thrown the 1306.. It loaded almost identical to my fusion mag with half the weight.. What would you compare the 1365 to?? inferno, nail???


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> You get the new 60-40 split or the original 70-30 on the 1306???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

70-30......the 60-40 (some say a 50-50) not as yet available.

The 1365 is unlike any heaver I've thrown.....and I 've owned fusions, fusion mags......1509s, 1508s.....I find it easier to throw, and with more distance than any of these.......go for the P2000s in any model......they can weigh up to 3 oz less than a comparable painted model......and that is huge.....*
*The 1365 will throw 5 oz........not tried over 8 to date......believe the 1306 may handle 10 oz or more better, but not yet confirmed*.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> You get the new 60-40 split or the original 70-30 on the 1306???
> 
> 
> 
> I have thrown the 1306.. It loaded almost identical to my fusion mag with half the weight.. What would you compare the 1365 to?? inferno, nail???


Got the 1305 in the original 70-30 split, in fact I got Nicks old rod. The 1306 I have in the new 60-40 split, feels like a mix between a 1509 and a fusion mag. They both flat out put it out there.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> You get the new 60-40 split or the original 70-30 on the 1306???
> 
> 
> 
> I have thrown the 1306.. It loaded almost identical to my fusion mag with half the weight.. What would you compare the 1365 to?? inferno, nail???




Less weight = faster rod speed = more distance = 

I checked the CTS website these blanks are in the $500-$600 range at list price overseas, what do the CTS blanks cost down at on the OBX shops?

What rod is that fella named Nick from Nags Head using these days if Drumrun has his old stick?

Would hate to miss out on some new technology in case it really affects the distance.

By the way it has been 11 months and 25 days since I have cast a heaver, so a lot of you fellas have nothing to worry about....


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Less weight = faster rod speed = more distance =
> 
> I checked the CTS website these blanks are in the $500-$600 range at list price overseas, what do the CTS blanks cost down at on the OBX shops?
> 
> ...


With his ready access and contacts, just about anything he wants.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

I believe he is getting ready to build a couple more s7's for himself. Apparently he likes changing colors each season!


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I have had the S8 1363 5-8oz. For 7 years and love it. Can throw 5&bait but comes to life with 8&bait. Super light with plenty of power.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Less weight = faster rod speed = more distance =
> 
> I checked the CTS website these blanks are in the $500-$600 range at list price overseas, what do the CTS blanks cost down at on the OBX shops?
> 
> ...



Joel told me to throw his with 8nbait on Avalon.. It loaded just like a fusion mag,half the weight and TWICE the tip speed.. No doubt further than I have EVER thrown 8nbait.. His was 70-30 split.. Think I'm gonna get one...


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Joel told me to throw his with 8nbait on Avalon.. It loaded just like a fusion mag,half the weight and TWICE the tip speed.. No doubt further than I have EVER thrown 8nbait.. His was 70-30 split.. Think I'm gonna get one...


Did you throw the 1305 or 1306?


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Garboman said:


> Less weight = faster rod speed = more distance =
> 
> I checked the CTS website these blanks are in the $500-$600 range at list price overseas, what do the CTS blanks cost down at on the OBX shops?
> 
> ...


Believe last I spoke with Nick he was replacing his blue 1305 with a purple 1305 with the new 60/40 split and was planning on wrapping a 1306 for planking.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

drumrun said:


> Believe last I spoke with Nick he was replacing his blue 1305 with a purple 1305 with the new 60/40 split and was planning on wrapping a 1306 for planking.


I wanna say say a Nick is charging $450/$500 for a built 1305 depending on guides.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JPChase said:


> Did you throw the 1305 or 1306?


 06..


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

drumrun said:


> Believe last I spoke with Nick he was replacing his blue 1305 with a purple 1305 with the new* 60/40 *split and was planning on wrapping a 1306 for planking.


Let's be clear....there is NO 60/40 1306 split...old or new. The 'old' 1306 had a tip well over 9'....and was a *70-30* split. The 'new' 1306 has a 8'10" tip (106") and is a *66/34* split.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dsurf said:


> Let's be clear....there is NO 60/40 1306 split...old or new. The 'old' 1306 had a tip well over 9'....and was a *70-30* split. The 'new' 1306 has a 8'10" tip (106") and is a *66/34* split.


 Glad to hear that.. Heard 60-40 was what they were now,but in the middle between 70-30 and 60-40,I'm defiantly get'n one...


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I've been looking at buying one of these for several months. Which rod is best for 8 n bait, the S7 or S8?


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Depends on your casting style. I day throw both. They are totally different


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

KEVIN said:


> Depends on your casting style. I say throw both. They are totally different


 I have the S8 and I like the faster action


----------

